# Hello all



## peecee (Jul 23, 2019)

Now a new fully paid up member , just bought another motorhome to replace the Caravan I bought nine years ago to replace the motorhome I had then .All done due to different life circumstances and looking forward to wild camping at home and abroad which I have missed for the last nine years .....onward and well onward


----------



## Makzine (Jul 23, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## jeanette (Jul 23, 2019)

Well done winner


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## trixie88 (Jul 24, 2019)

morning peecee,......welcome.....enjoy your travels


----------



## The laird (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------

